# Brake upgrade Review



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

There already is a post that covers the 04 OEM upgrades in a phenomenal manner. I'd like to continue from there by asking/reviewing what aftermarket/OEM upgrades people have purchased, and how they've fared.

I currently have an 06, 6 speed with....

Hawk HPS pads
Goodridge SS lines
OEM rotors.

The brakes feel incredible after installing the lines. I can really feel the pad biting into the rotor. Also, the brake progression is a little more abrupt, meaning that the first few times you touch the brake, you'll snap your neck. lol. As a tradeoff, I feel that the brakes are exhibiting much more pressure/braking power. I had the pads on there before doing the line swap, and am very aware of the difference the lines made. Much better, and controlled braking.

The Hawk pads.... well they squeal. Once warm, after a good freeway/canyon run, they squeal... and get progressively louder. During Track events, it's almost embarrasing, but the noise is traded for fade resistance, shorter stopping distances, and longer wear. My OEM pads lasted 12k miles. The HPS pads have been on for over 16K now, and I'm barely making a dent on the material. 

I'll be giving the Hawk HP Plus pads a shot in about a week at California Speedway. So far, I'm still using the OEM rotors. They have a little blueing on them, but have held up very commendably considering that they've been to numerous track events. In the works is a set of DBA 4000XS rotors, dedicated to track duty.

Rear axle is completely stock.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I've upgraded several of my service trucks to  EBC Yellowstuff pads and EBC drilled/slotted rotors.  Our trucks log 50K-70k miles a year and the oem brakes pads were only good for 5 or 6 months. I have no problems with noise on the EBC setup and as soon as the GTO brakes wear out I'll change to EBC brakes and rotors.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Just finished installing the DBA 4000 Series Slotted Rotors, with Hawk HP Plus Race pads. Will bed them in, and try them tomorrow at the track..... Hopefully they'll be nothing short of amazing. lol.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

exwrx said:


> Just finished installing the DBA 4000 Series Slotted Rotors, with Hawk HP Plus Race pads. Will bed them in, and try them tomorrow at the track..... Hopefully they'll be nothing short of amazing. lol.


What track?


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

gm4life said:


> What track?



Allright.... finished a two day track event at California Speedway (AAA Speedway). A track that's one of the most brutal in the west coast in regards to eating tires and brakes. I worked one day, drove the other. 

In OEM Trim, I fried both Rotor and Pad. What happens is that Temps are so high, that the pad literally melts onto the rotor. Often, people confuse the wobbling/shaking that is felt thereafter as a warped rotor. This happened last time I went...... fast forward....


DBA 4000 Slotted Rotors
Hawk HP Plus pads.

Result.... I absolutely cremated the Hawk Pads. There's residue all over the rotors. The pads are down to less than 50% after 3, 25 minute sessions. Also, the DBA Rotors heat stripes are telling me that I'm reaching 600+ Celcius. Time for Brake Ducts (more on this later), and a more aggressive pad. 

For all you others, skip the Hawk HP Plus pad. It's a waste of money. Makes a crappy street pad due to dust and noise, and even worse track pad.

The rotors held up rather well. I'll be removing my Foglamps next time around, and run a duct to the caliper to aid with cooling. Hopefully that will help with dropping rotor temps. I'll be abusing her again in November and keep this updated.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks for the review.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

gm4life said:


> Thanks for the review.


 No problem.... BTW we had a SLR out there on Saturday. Nice car, does a great 4-5 laps, but then has to pit because of "heat" issues.

Yeah, I just re-read my post, and I must say that it does nothing to portrait how dissappointed I am with the Hawk pads. I had high hopes, as others have used these pads on anything from Mustangs, Porsche's, Vette's, even a guy with a SRT8 300C. I really feel as though I wasted $200 on these pads, considering that they only marginally outperformed my stockers.

Mine couldn't hang more than a few laps before they'd fail me. After all, it ain't easy making 4000lbs of car drop almost 100mph numerous times within 45 seconds. The MPH/after braking MPH are.... 130-135/40-45 (Turn 3), 85-90/45-50 (Turn 4 L hand sweeper), 105-110/30-35 (turn 6-8 chicane to hairpin, decreasing radius, off camber) 120-130/40-45 (Back straight to turn 11). By the time I get to the back straight, it's a crap shoot as to whether they'll work. I ran off one lap due to brake fade and braked early the rest of the time to ensure it wouldn't happen again.

I'm seriously considering a straight trade for a same mileage, C5 Z06. Any takers? This Goat just wasn't meant to hustle. lol.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

^Sounds sooo fun!!  I envy you my friend!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

exwrx said:


> No problem.... BTW we had a SLR out there on Saturday. Nice car, does a great 4-5 laps, but then has to pit because of "heat" issues.
> 
> Yeah, I just re-read my post, and I must say that it does nothing to portrait how dissappointed I am with the Hawk pads. I had high hopes, as others have used these pads on anything from Mustangs, Porsche's, Vette's, even a guy with a SRT8 300C. I really feel as though I wasted $200 on these pads, considering that they only marginally outperformed my stockers.
> 
> ...


The SLR is another one of my favorites. Thanks for that I thought about getting Hawk pads, is it the weight of the car or the break pads just not all that good. I might try EBC pads then and see how they do. I'll be hitting you up in the future about some track stuff I've been wanting to go to Willow Springs it is just down the road from me, I would like to give it a try. I'm just like you I want a C5 Z06 for a track car but still keep the Goat.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

gm4life said:


> The SLR is another one of my favorites. Thanks for that I thought about getting Hawk pads, is it the weight of the car or the break pads just not all that good. I might try EBC pads then and see how they do. I'll be hitting you up in the future about some track stuff I've been wanting to go to Willow Springs it is just down the road from me, I would like to give it a try. I'm just like you I want a C5 Z06 for a track car but still keep the Goat.


The problem with the pads is their inability to stay together at high temps. The GTO, due to weight, put a tremendous strain on both rubber, and pads. My tires look like they came from a tigers scratching post. lol. The pads on the other hand, just melted. I'll try ducts on the brakes. I can remove the fogs, and run some dryer ducting to see if that'll help during track days. Tirewise.... I'll have to pony up some cash for NT01's or other R compounds. Street tires won't stay together, and start to litterally fall appart after 4-5 laps.

I'll look at the EBC Red, green won't do, and let you know. Also, the DTC Track compound Hawk line is supposed to be a very respectable/capable pad. I have nothing against Hawk pads, and am willing to try another pad, as I think this is more an issue of mis-application of product, rather than the products fault.

Motorsportlens.com has pic's of the event. I'm in the Saturday Blue Morning group, car number 214. You can see the gnarly amount of squat, dive, and roll I put mine through on several of the pics.

Check out the rear tire on this one... lol.

View Image

And the suspension compression on this one....lol.

View Image

Also, if you're serious about Willow, let me know as Speedventures goes up quite frequently. I would recommend an Auto-X or Cali Speedway as a starter track though.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

WOW!thoes pictures are crazy. If you going to keep the GTO are you going to do any suspension mods? Thanks for the info.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

That depends on the brakes. If I can get my brakes to stay together during track events, meaning 7-8 hot laps, then I'd seriously re-consider selling it.

As of right now, a trade on a C5 Z06 is totally an option. 

In regards to suspension, I'd do the pedders track II, but not sure about the "drop", "no drop" package. I really want to avoid buying a BBK, as these OEM brakes are very.... very... very good, but am afraid that even a track compount simply won't hold together due to the weight of the car.


Here are some pic's from the event. The previous links are now showing the wrong car....lol...

This is what every GTO should look like....


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)




----------

